# New Trigger for my XD, what to get?



## sypher250 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok guys, I turn 21 in about 2 months and I am now positive that I am going to immediately buy a Springfield XD Tactical 5" 9mm. But I am also pretty sure I would like to replace the trigger on it, so I was wondering what trigger should I get? Where do I get it? And should I have some one put it in for me or can I do it myself (I don't trust myself a whole lot when it comes to replacing parts in something designed to kill)? Oh and while I'm here... what ammo should I get for my gun? I know each XD tends to better with a different brand but what brands in general are of higher quality? Pretty clueless on who are quality manufacturers so that advice would be useful. Thanks again!


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Powder river trigger kit. Your skill level will decide who puts it in, it's not too hard, but I know people who shouldn't be loadin thier own mags either.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Concealed45_1911 said:


> Powder river trigger kit.


+1

I personally would never install my own trigger kit as too many bad things could go wrong. Also, I have never heard of an XD being picky about ammo. Mine have been flawless with everything I've put through them. Just practice with the cheapest ammo you can find, and load with a premium HP for SD. Good luck with it!

-Jeff-


----------



## SlowSIG_Newsome (Feb 8, 2007)

I've put 21,000 round through my XD-9. About 5 thousand ago, I put a 3.5 lbs with a HiViz fiber optic front post. I wish that I had put both on sooner.

I sent my XD back to Springfield for the work to avoid warrenty issues.


----------

